# Underused Feline Species?



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 7, 2011)

Name some for me, please? 

'Been working on a new 'sona and would like some input on species of feline that aren't very often seen in the furry community.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 7, 2011)

Wildcats are cool. I haven't seen many Jaguars or Panthers around either really. Or snow Leopards.


----------



## Onnes (Nov 7, 2011)

Wikipedia's Felidae page can help. Also consider other families within the suborder Feliformia--civets and fossas are rather feline in appearance.

Personally, I think the Sand Cat would make a remarkably cute fursona.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

Ocelots don't seem too common. I only know of one person who has an Ocelot 'sona.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 7, 2011)

^  I was thinking of Ocelot ears for my 'sona, but I am worried about the abundance of spots XD It's enough to drive me "Cruella Devil."

I prefer modest spots


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

Puma.
Ocelot.
Lynx. << Especially.

Most regional wildcats are underused too.


----------



## Riavis (Nov 7, 2011)

Ever seen a Clouded Leopard? I haven't come across one personally in the fandom (I'm sure there's some out there) and they're fairly unique.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Ocelots don't seem too common. I only know of one person who has an Ocelot 'sona.





Riavis said:


> Ever seen a Clouded Leopard? I haven't come across one personally in the fandom (I'm sure there's some out there) and they're fairly unique.



THAT'S THE MAN. Hello, Riav! :3c


----------



## Riavis (Nov 7, 2011)

If you're going for weird, I remember my little sister did a report a couple years ago on Pallas's Cats. Many jokes about giving it perms were made...

Also- hi Gibby <3


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 7, 2011)

Holy crap, Riavis.... I can see why the jokes were made.

I am personally looking for something slinky and winter-survive-able... I am wordsmithing, here.


----------



## keretceres (Nov 7, 2011)

Caracals aren't that common either 
You could also look at Servals, Black-footed cats and African Golden Cats if you like, the Amur Leopard is another little known and rarely used species ^_^
Also if you like Ocelots and don't want to be the same as someone else, there is always the Margay, a smaller, tree climbing cat from South America.

Whatever you choose! Good luck!
*
*EDIT**
Sorry I missed the snow part, from that list only the Amur Leopard could live in the snow... Norwegian Forest Cats are known to live in the snow too though they are domestic cats rather than wild. (Usually)
Black footed cats CAN survive snow, but they don't particularly like it.


----------



## Riavis (Nov 7, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> Holy crap, Riavis.... I can see why the jokes were made.
> 
> I am personally looking for something slinky and winter-survive-able... I am wordsmithing, here.



I think a less generic response to this description (which would be a snow leopard imo) would be a Snow Bengal.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 7, 2011)

Hmmmm.... Had not really thought of going "Domestic" but I could go that direction.


----------



## keretceres (Nov 7, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I think a less generic response to this description (which would be a snow leopard imo) would be a Snow Bengal.



^This^

Or what about the Eurasian Lynx, I can only think of 2 other people on FA  with it as a Sona...and the definitely can live in the snow and are not  massively bulky... The Bobcat and the Mountain Lion too actually...


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 7, 2011)

<3.... Unusual thing I just found: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polydactyl_cat


----------



## keretceres (Nov 7, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> <3.... Unusual thing I just found: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polydactyl_cat



They are pretty cool, but domestic


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 7, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Wikipedia's Felidae page can help. Also consider other families within the suborder Feliformia--civets and fossas are rather feline in appearance.
> 
> Personally, I think the Sand Cat would make a remarkably cute fursona.



I was just going to say Sand Cat

I mean god damn look at it

http://i.imgur.com/KyTfQ.jpg


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 7, 2011)

@Keret: I know. I never said I _wouldnt ever_ go that direction, but I said I had not thought about it before


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't know about underused feline species, but mixing up fur patterns or ear sizes might work.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 7, 2011)

I'mma have to go with you all's idea of Cougar.... Panther... Mountain Lion... Big Cat 

But I am going to make it GRAY AND FREAKING LIGHT BLUE DAMMIT! Cause I want to.

Hehe thank you everybody.


----------



## keretceres (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't forget the Ears, have Lynx Ears!


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 7, 2011)

Ohbeezus


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 7, 2011)

Would be nice to see more jags like me around.


----------



## Riavis (Nov 7, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Would be nice to see more jags like me around.



Jaguars are underrated in the fandom. My fursona was almost one :/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 7, 2011)

Lombaxes (from Ratchet and Clank) are very feline in appearance, and I've only seen a few.


----------

